# Sticky  End of MS Support



## Corday

Microsoft support for Windows Server 2003 R2 ends July 14, 2015. Extension of support will be available for a fee.


----------



## loda117

Well atleast extension for $$ that makes sense


----------



## Corday

ZD 04/07/2015, It's official.
No deadline extension for Windows Server 2003 end of support

Summary:Microsoft executives say the July 14, 2015, deadline for which it will end support for Windows Server 2003 is final and will not be extended, dismissing suggestions exceptions made for Windows XP will spill over to the enterprise platform.


----------



## JMPC

Glad to see it go. Also very glad I don't have any at work. My last job we managed about 30 2003 servers. Chances are they are still not upgraded/decommissioned.


----------



## Corday

Server 1909 is scheduled for release to all in Nov. 2019. It's 1903 updated.


----------

